# Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber



## Koala (12. November 2009)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Das Kabel vom Echolotgeber ist genau vor dem Stecker beschädigt/gebrochen, welcher zum Echolot (EAGLE) führt. 

Nun sind das ja verschweißte Stecker. Gibt es irgendwo Ersatzstecker oder brauche ich nen komplett neuen Geber mit Kabel?


----------



## antonio (12. November 2009)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

du könntest versuchen, die einzelnen kabel  wieder zu verbinden(wenn die kabellänge noch ausreicht) und mit schrumpfschlauch das ganze wieder dichtmachen.
die ersatzstecker wird es bestimmt geben, schick doch mal ne mail an den hersteller oder ans echolotzentrum.

antonio


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. November 2009)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

Hallo,

leider gibt es dafür keine Ersatzstecker. Das ist immer eine Einheit. Man muss leider einen neuen Geber kaufen, denn nachträgliches Löten oder einfaches Verbinden bringt nur noch schlechtere Ergebnisse.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## THo'r (12. November 2009)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

Hei Koala

Falls noch etwas Kabel am alten Stecker ist,geht löten.Ratsam ist sparsamer Einsatz von Lötzinn und noch wichtiger das die Abschirmung der einzelnen Kabel wieder hergestellt wird.Sonst gibts Störsignale,spätestens beim fahren mit Motor.
Am besten einen Elektroniker oder Antennenfritzen verpflichten.
Funktioniert bei mir tadellos sogar mit zusätzlichem Stecker.Allerdings ist mein Testobjekt ein Humminbird 777cx.

viele Grüße Thomas


----------



## Koala (12. November 2009)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

Danke für die Eure Infos. 

Bleibt wohl nicht viel anderes als nen neuen Geber zu kaufen. Die Stelle befindet sich direkt am Ende des Stecker, da kann ich gar nix mehr neu verbinden. 

Trotzdem versteh ich nicht, warum es nicht einfach einen Ersatzstecker geben kann, wäre wohl zu einfach...


----------



## Tordu (17. November 2009)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

Hallo,
schick mir doch bitte mal nen Bild von dem Stecker.
Ich arbeite in der Elekronikbranche und evtl. gibt es so einen Stecker auch einzeln. Evtl. nicht beim hersteller sondern bei einem Zulieferer.

Gruss Tordu


----------



## antonio (17. November 2009)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

vielleicht hat auch jemand nen defekten geber, wo man den srecker abmachen kann.

antonio


----------



## oli (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

Hallo Antonio,
mach mal genaue Fotos, es gibt den Stecker irgendwo.
Ich bin beruflich sehr aktiv im Bereich Kabelfertigung und hab meine Ansprechpartner.
Würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## antonio (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

oli bei mir ist kein stecker defekt da mußt du koala fragen.

antonio


----------



## oli (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

Sorry, ist noch früh ;-)

Also Koala, setz mal Fotos rein.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## antonio (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

ich geb dir nen kaffee aus dann geht's besser.

antonio


----------



## Koala (24. April 2010)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

Sehr spät, aber ich habe eure letzten Antworten erst letzte Woche gesehen, weil ich nicht mehr an irgendeine Lösung geglaubt habe (außer das ganze neu zu kaufen) 

Hier ist sind 2 Bilder, vielleicht hat der ein oder andere das gleiche Problem gehabt..?


----------



## Koala (24. April 2010)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

direkt am Übergang..


----------



## oli (25. April 2010)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

Sei so gut und mach mal ein Foto vom Pol-Bild und schau nach allen möglichen Angaben, die auf dem Stecker stehen.
Ich schau mal wo es die dann gibt. Vielleicht finde ich ja was.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## Koala (25. April 2010)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

Auf dem Stecker selber stehen keine Infos...

Hier noch mal die Bilder: 

eins vom Stecker (2 polig) und eines vom Gerät (mit so einem T-Anschluss in der Mitte)


----------



## Koala (25. April 2010)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

da sind sie!


----------



## oli (25. April 2010)

*AW: Kabelbruch am Stecker für Echolotgeber*

*******, dass da nichts draufsteht ... ich würde mir bei Bürklin
Wärmeschrumpfende Formteile Serie Helashrink Typ Hellermann 100/1100 (F163.945)
in der passenden Größe holen gegebenen Falls noch 2-komponentenkleber 

Den alten Stecker vorsichtig mit einem Dremel aufschneiden ... nur soweit bis man an die Rückseite der Kontakte kommt und noch genug Platz für das Formschrumpsteil hat, es braucht eine art Flansch zum Ansetzen.
So hast du auf jeden Fall kabel zum anlöten.

Ein neuer Stecker ist schwer zu beschaffen, leider ist ja kein TKZ drauf ... und Rundsteckverbinder gibt es Tausende 

Sorry, werd aber noch ein paar Kataloge wälzen.

Gruß
Oli


----------

